# edge banding



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

I need a bit that will take off the amount of the thickness of this ply sheet (3/16") so I can add a square piece of the same thickness of edge banding to it. Note it's curved so the square edge banding strip will bend to the shape. 

Will this router bit work? It's only available in 1/2" and I only have 1/4" routers .....
Is there a 1/4" version available anywhere? 

#8811 Flush Trim / Pattern Router Bit Kits.
MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Dennis, they are out there. A flush trimming bit has the bearing at the bottom and many do come in 1/2" shank but not all. Many pattern/template bits come with 1/4" shanks because the bit has to be a large OD before a bearing with a 1/2" ID can be used on the shank. Since your application is very thin a laminate trimming bit could also be used.

There is one other way to do it that only requires a flat bottom bit. You would add a piece of ply onto one side of your table leaving enough of the flat bottom bit exposed to trim your edging. Adjust the bit until it is perfectly level with the top of the added layer of ply on the table. Then when you go to rout your banding, anything thicker than your plywood workpiece will get trimmed off. This method has the advantage of giving you a larger area to support your workpiece on.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Dennis, if I am understanding your problem correctly you want to remove 3/16" from the rounded front portion of the plywood. From looking at the photos it seems to be a rectangle with a rounded front edge. It seems to me the simple thing would be to remove 3/16" from the back square edge, with a saw.

If this piece is to be glued (laminated) to a thicker piece of plywood, then this bit will do exactly what you want to do, *after your glue up*. The web page you showed is a 1/4in. shank bit. A flush trim bit is one of those 'must have' bits in your bit box, and you will use it often.


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

Willway said:


> Hi Dennis, if I am understanding your problem correctly you want to remove 3/16" from the rounded front portion of the plywood. From looking at the photos it seems to be a rectangle with a rounded front edge. It seems to me the simple thing would be to remove 3/16" from the back square edge, with a saw.
> 
> If this piece is to be glued (laminated) to a thicker piece of plywood, then this bit will do exactly what you want to do, *after your glue up*. The web page you showed is a 1/4in. shank bit. A flush trim bit is one of those 'must have' bits in your bit box, and you will use it often.


the plywood sheet shown is actually a substrate for a top layer not shown. This is a cover piece and is to fit on top of the piece that would be below it. I will cut the top cover ply to fit the bottom piece and make the top fit it perfectly. then I'd trim the top and add the edge banding so I'd have a flush finish to both the top and bottom pieces. 

sure I could measure 3/16" from my traced pencil line and cut it there, if I thought I was that good but I was thinking about cutting proud of the line, sanding to the line with my edge sander, then remove the specific amount off by router.

of course there's always more than one way to do something ....

see the attached file ......
this is meant more for doors and I don't need such length.
but this is what type of bit I was thinking about.
will this work? or is there something else out there in router land?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The way I see it is that actually need a rebating bit with a 3/16ths bearing to give you the offset.


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

cagenuts said:


> The way I see it is that actually need a rebating bit with a 3/16ths bearing to give you the offset.


a rebating bit? cool, I'll go look that up and see if I can find that. thanks!


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

I just got some bits in, for another task ...... from MLCS, and noticed that the parts say "China" if that matters to anyone, it does me so I'd be buying from another place next. :angry:


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

spidennis said:


> the plywood sheet shown is actually a substrate for a top layer not shown. This is a cover piece and is to fit on top of the piece that would be below it. I will cut the top cover ply to fit the bottom piece and make the top fit it perfectly. then I'd trim the top and add the edge banding so I'd have a flush finish to both the top and bottom pieces.
> 
> sure I could measure 3/16" from my traced pencil line and cut it there, if I thought I was that good but I was thinking about cutting proud of the line, sanding to the line with my edge sander, then remove the specific amount off by router.
> 
> ...


Dennis I believe this bit seems to be exactly what you need. I have some MLCS bits, they are Chinese but they seem to hold up. I try to buy Whiteside US made bits, buy sometimes it is hard to find a bit that does the exact same thing. You might try giving them a call and see what they have that is comparable.

Toll Free (800)225-3982

Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

spidennis said:


> I just got some bits in, for another task ...... from MLCS, and noticed that the parts say "China" if that matters to anyone, it does me so I'd be buying from another place next. :angry:


Dennis, time to get over yourself.

Why do you think everything made in China is bad? I hate to burst your bubble but most stuff is nowadays. If you really are pro-USA and anti-China, then why did you not purchase the router bits from Whiteside who happen to manufacture in the States?

Oh wait, it's because you want them cheap but then bleat when you see they are made by the enemy. If Whiteside had to sell their router bits at the same price as MLCS then guess how many days, not weeks or months it would take them to go out of business.

You should be very happy that American companies are taking the trouble to source product from cheaper production houses because if they didn't either you have to spend more on local stuff or scour the net yourself and deal with the import issues.

Just because something is not made in your home country does not automatically imply that it's inferior. If you knew anything about business or economics then you would realise that *quality control* is what sets a successful outsourcing business apart from those who just import and hope for the best.

Ok rant over.


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

cagenuts said:


> Dennis, time to get over yourself.
> 
> Why do you think everything made in China is bad? I hate to burst your bubble but most stuff is nowadays. If you really are pro-USA and anti-China, then why did you not purchase the router bits from Whiteside who happen to manufacture in the States?
> 
> ...


Your rant is noted but not needed here. :nono:


----------



## spidennis (May 29, 2011)

Willway said:


> Dennis I believe this bit seems to be exactly what you need. I have some MLCS bits, they are Chinese but they seem to hold up. I try to buy Whiteside US made bits, buy sometimes it is hard to find a bit that does the exact same thing. You might try giving them a call and see what they have that is comparable.
> 
> Toll Free (800)225-3982
> 
> Whiteside Machine Company


Whiteside 1952 Rabbeting Router Bit Set 1/4" Shank
this is 1/4" shank anyway .....

I'm having trouble understanding how this bit would work on my thin material, or any bit like this really. If you left some material I can see how the bearing will ride on it, but if you cut it off then what? Maybe what I need is more of a fence? On a curved line? hummmm ........


----------

